# ath9k (AR5416) (2.6.28) and WPA: authentication problems

## kwisatz_haderais

Hi there,

I've got some major issues with the above mentioned wifi driver on my Atheros AR5416 card and wpa_supplicant 0.5.7

While I can get an IP from time to time and a connection that stays up no more than 10 mins consecutively, most of the time, I get these issues in my syslog:

 *Quote:*   

> Jan  6 12:25:36 leto eth1: authenticate with AP 00:22:6b:5c:35:ae
> 
> Jan  6 12:25:36 leto eth1: authenticated
> 
> Jan  6 12:25:36 leto eth1: associate with AP 00:22:6b:5c:35:ae
> ...

 

and a more detailed output from running wpa_supplicant with the debug switch:

 *Quote:*   

> State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE
> 
> WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:22:6b:5c:35:ae (ver=2)
> 
> RSN: msg 1/4 key data - hexdump(len=0):
> ...

 

The key can't be wrong though, I'm using the very same wpa config file on my notebook that uses an iwlagn driver and... as this post shows, also works.

I'll try using the unstable wpa_supplicant-0.6.4, maybe that helps. In the meantime, anyone got an idea?Last edited by kwisatz_haderais on Tue Jan 06, 2009 12:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwisatz_haderais

Upgrading to wpa_supplicant-0.6.4 didn't change a thing unfortunately  :Sad: 

----------

## zaratustra_20

~bumpy bump~

same problem here. I think it is driver related problem, so I'm planning to downgrade kernel to stabke .27-r7.

What about madwifi-ng? Does it include ath9k and if it does, which version is it?

EDIT: there is same problem reported on kernel-trap

http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/linux-netdev/2008/12/14/4412874

----------

## Spidey

Major bump, I get the same output, though I'm just 30cm from my AP.

Curiously, Windows doesn't have any problems connecting to my network, and even the same box running gentoo doesn't have the same problem at work. What is going on here?

----------

## Rexilion

Are you all using ath9k? Did you try wpa_supplicant with the -Dnl80211 flag?

----------

